# The Empire - the most characterful army?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Basically as the title says, do people think the Empire is the most characterful army in Warhammer, or is it just GW propaganda?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What do you mean by Characterful? You mean an army based on the Renaissance Period Holy Roman Empire with an almost quote for quote military system? In that case, yes.

Otherwise, not so much.

Dogs of War armies are definately the most characterful in my personal opinion. different units, different cultures etc.

Also, Tomb Kings, Ogres, Orcs and Goblins and Wood Elves seemingly capture the different cultures far greater than any of the other lists - incidentally these are 4 of the weakest lists other than specific builds in the warhammer armies.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I do think The Empire is very characterfull especially for fluff reasons. Because The Empire is involved in a lot of things it can afford a very wide fluff. No matter what you think of can be fitted into some point of history of The Empire. The character section of the armylists are also one of the most characterfull in all the warhammer world. A lot of armies usually fall back on two standard characters; warriors and magicians. However The Empire has warriors, magicians, engineers and priests which really individualize any list you can think of. All these options combined with a rich history culminate into the most characterfull army in the fantasy world.

A biased opinion, but one nonetheless. :victory:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about the most characterful as many of the current armies are full of different character but as a human based army with some basic level of technology it's easier for us as humans to connect with them.


----------

